# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Abestos Inspection Cost

## matw

Wondering if anyone has had a professional asbestos inspection (and subsequent lab tests) done, and if so what the cost was? 
Following on from the cost of the inspection, what the guesstimate cost of professional removal of the internal walls of a standard 3 bedroom 1980 house might be?

----------


## Markt

I got some ac sheeting tested at my place before I demolished it.  Lucky for me it did not contain Asbestos.  I used these people:  Asbestos Testing in building material such as fibro - Envirolab 
and I had a result very quick.  It cost me $110 for the test.  At the time I did some internet searches and found that there were quite a few places doing testing and this was around the going rate.  There were a few where it was cheaper if you were doing quite a few samples.

----------


## DIY inept

Get a professional Asbestos removalist out - they will quote and tell you the extent of what's Asbestos. Got more than one quote but both ours made the same claims. 
They will also tell you how to tell what is Asbestos and what is not, point out the banding indicators and floor tiles. Also point out any potential issues and what can be done to avert them if you intend on moving into property before getting Asbestos removed. 
Saves you trying to get a sample (which is heightening the risk of fibres becoming airbourne). 
Added to say: And they are free (cos you are going to need all the money you can get to remove the darn stuff!)

----------


## laurent83

I pay $66 per test with ~24 hour turn around. All you need to provide is a 5c piece size sample. I have been quoted ~$250 to analyse the house and then $55 per sample for any sample that the inspector removes. Some of the companies cap the price, so if they remove 10 samples, you wont be paying $550 + $250, one company quoted me a cap price of $450 regardless of how many samples they remove.

----------


## finger

I take my samples here to be tested Parsons Brinckerhoff Australia 
They are in Ann st in the city and each sample costs $38.50 with a couple of days turn around. You can get the results done in 24hrs but costs a bit more.

----------


## Craigoss

I believe removal costs are around $40 per sqr metre of material. But best to get a quote anyhow.

----------


## neilc

> I take my samples here to be tested Parsons Brinckerhoff Australia 
> They are in Ann st in the city and each sample costs $38.50 with a couple of days turn around. You can get the results done in 24hrs but costs a bit more.

  Thanks for this finger! This is a great price (everywhere else I called was around $99) and the people at Parsons Brinckerhoff were really helpful and friendly when I rang up. 
The do a mail service as well, so I can send in my samples and they will email me back the certificate.

----------


## jago

I've just had two quotes back each within a fraction of one another the top one is $160 per hour plus tipping fees  for removal would not quote on total job as its 1" bathroom flooring and has to be cut out with tiles till attached, so OP depends on whats covering the abestos aswell.

----------


## Pearso

The company doing our renos just charged us $2100 dollars to remove our eaves on one side of the house approx 10 metres. We are debating them at the moment as we were intially told this fee was for vacing the ceiling out for lead dust but that was never done so know they are saying it was to remove the eaves. They told us that it would cost $800 dollars to have test done but from what I'm reading here that sounds like aload of crap. They told us they have a certiciate for the removal which we have asked to see. We've been waiting a week now and yet to see any documentation.

----------


## jdl

i got quoted just last week $280 to test which he says covers 95% of detection and the remainder is $70 per test for anything suspect. Then they refer a number of removalists. hmmm sounds like i got the most expensive quote.

----------

